# Freeze marking, spoils horse cosmetically OR essential deterrent?



## CobSunshine (4 October 2010)

Microchips don't offer the first line of visual deterrent freeze marking would

Hoof marking needs redoing regularly and isn't very visable

Leaving me debating weather i should get my pride and joy freezemarked?

I'd hate for her to be stolen. 

Share your experiences of freezemarking/effectiveness and advice on best code to use, ie. horses name/postcode/etc


----------



## Bosworth (4 October 2010)

Freezemarking is the only secure way of marking. It does not detract at all from the horses look. I have mine under saddle so no one sees it when I ride. But if my horse were stolen then there is a highest chance I will get him back. I personally would prefer to see every horse with a freeze mark. Shows teh owner is responsible and putting their horses welfare ahead of looks.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (4 October 2010)

If they are your pride and joy, get them freezemarked, far less chance of being stolen and if they are, much better chance of recovery.

If its a mare or a coloured or minature, then would recommend freezemarking and microchipping since these are the favoured targets.

You wont even notice the freezemark after a few weeks. Promise! And imagine if you didnt do it and then your horse is stolen. 

And a personalised one is good, but I think words are better than postcode or things personal to you that others might not find memorable. After all, if looking for a stolen horse it is strangers who will need to memorise the number/word they see.


----------



## suestowford (4 October 2010)

I have one who is freezemarked. He grows the most thick and woolly winter coat and when this starts growing (in August) the freezemark becomes unreadable. He doesn't lose his coat until June so the freezemark is illegible for most of the year.

Mind you no-one in their right mind would want to steal him...


----------



## fatpiggy (4 October 2010)

Run the clippers over it then.  I'd rather be last in the line on my horse, than see someone else winning on it when it gets stolen and you can't prove its yours.  As for "ruining its looks" so does the first scar that crops up so I would never be that precious about it.


----------



## millimoo (4 October 2010)

Get your horse done..... for me it's a no brainer, unless they have another breed brand that's unique.
My Shetland was done at 18 months of age by his breeder as theft was rife in her area.

He's 24yrs old now, and I had 2 of his numbers re-done about 7 years ago as two had virtually disapeared.
He now has 2 clear numbers, and 2 larger very faint numbers that are bigger as they stretched as he grew.

However the main point is, if he was stolen and was in a heard of Black Sheltands he has a unique mark on his back.


----------



## DellaMoon (4 October 2010)

My mare is branded but it's still not visible enough. We are getting ours freezemarked tomorrow. We have a trailer and tack stolen at our yard about a month ago and since then found two horses with the fronts of their rugs undone. We think they were being checked for freezemarks so we are desperate to get them done. It's not a nice feeling walking into your yard in the dark praying that the gate is still locked. Get it done, no brainer!!


----------



## posie_honey (4 October 2010)

essential detterant for me


----------



## MHOL (4 October 2010)

Freezemark, anyone can read it!An appaloosa was stolen near me, the police reported it as horse with a long brown face stolen! Whereas even the policeman that filed the report could type in a freezemark, the easiest horses we trace and recover are freezemarked. if its stolen and someone suspects they only have to google the freezemark and a poster will come up, if they google black horse, white star, 4 white socks it means nothing!


----------



## quirky (4 October 2010)

There are very few freezemarked on our yard, 6 out of about 40, mine being one of them.

I had mine done when she was at a yard that was left unattended at night and am really glad I got it done.

Agree with whoever said after a time you don't even notice it.

In the event of our yard being broken into, I hope it'd result in mine being left because she is easily identifiable.


----------



## the watcher (4 October 2010)

Does it spoil the horse cosmetically?

There is nothing so ugly as the empty space in the stable where your stolen horse used to stand.

All mine are done as soon as I get them, or at 6 months for the home bred horses, I wouldn't even consider not having them marked, and I have competed in national showing with a freezemarked horse (and been placed)


----------



## ISHmad (4 October 2010)

All my horses are freezemarked.  I couldn't bear to think that if they were stolen we might never get them back, when a simple freezemark would have helped prevent their theft in the first place.  And generally if freezemarked horses are stolen they get recovered, or abandoned once the tea leaf realises they are marked.

To me it's a no brainer.  I love my horses too much not to have them freezemarked quite honestly.


----------



## CobSunshine (4 October 2010)

thanks guys i'm convinced! 

Can anyone reccomend a good mobile freezemarker if these exist? and what would I expect to pay?


----------



## yeeharider (4 October 2010)

are you for real cosmetics does not come into it I judge at county level and would certainly never judge a horse by where its freeze mark was. WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kirstyl (4 October 2010)

Mine is freezemarked on his shoulder having raced in Hong Kong as a 2 and a half yr old.  I wouldn't have chosen to have him freezemarked there but it is very clear and obvious. He is also microchipped with weatherby's


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (4 October 2010)

Er no brainer...freeze mark everytime!!! My boy is marked on his black patch on his hip so visible even if saddle on! It is clipped all year round so visible, only 2 other horses on yard [out of 20] are freezemarked, I can sleep at night knowing that he is protected x


----------



## BuBbleMooJim (4 October 2010)

I registered on here to reply to this! It's a no brainer I have my horse, freezemarked, she is already microchipped by wetherby's, as she is an ex racer, my last horse was freezemarked in a group session twenty odd years ago, stolen on loan, and I only got her back because she was freezemarked, my only proof of ownership in the days before passports, so my thoughts, MARK IT OR RISK LOSING IT!!!!


----------



## MHOL (5 October 2010)

I also paint his freezemark on his rugs and mark that he is freezemarked, 1. in an instant they can tell he is freezemarked and 2 no one will want to steal my rug (alot of that going on at the moment)


----------



## LynnWalker (5 October 2010)

If you want to learn from my mistake, you'll get your horse freezemarked. I didnt, thought they were 'ugly' and he was stolen. My biggest regret, the most stupid decision I ever made. 
He is microchipped, so a small consolation, but if he were f/m'd, finding him would be 100% easier.
Get them done! Please.x


----------



## DellaMoon (5 October 2010)

We are getting ours done by Farmkey today. It's around £45 depending on how many you have done and if you are a member of the BHS or insured with NFU. Will let you know how good they are tomorrow!!


----------



## posie_honey (5 October 2010)

for anyone worried about freezemarks and showing....


----------



## CobSunshine (6 October 2010)

thanks guys, 

still looking for a reputable freezemarker in manchester area if anyone has any suggestions. 

So is the usual spot around the withers and then backwards, or would the top of leg be better?


----------



## quirky (6 October 2010)

I am in Lancashire and had Farmkey do mine. There is also Freezemark.biz but they wait until they have a few in the area before they come out to you. In my case, it was going to be months. Farmkey was within 2 weeks.

Have a chat with whoever comes out to do it, they will advise where best to put it (if a coloured).


----------



## DellaMoon (7 October 2010)

Farmkey did ours on Tuesday and they were great! No fuss, took about 15 minutes per horse including paper work. Really easy and definitely recommend.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (7 October 2010)

Another vote for Farmkey. They were very good as my mare is very thin-skinned and they adjusted/shortened the time the markers were held on her to take this into account.


----------



## The_snoopster (7 October 2010)

I have used both companies freezemark and farmkey, I found them to be both very good, must add that the lady from freezemark was very understanding if you had a nervous horse. I had my coloured mare done just above her tail due to the fact she was in foal and all her other coloured patches were right where the foal would be lying. So it does seem she has number plates on her backside, would much prefer to have the freezemark than an empty field and an empty space by the gate where my mare stands waiting for me to arrive.


----------



## thinlizzy (10 October 2010)

Would highly recommend freezemarking its a visual deterrent it dosnt guarantee your horse wont be stolen but would give you a better chance of recovery or being dumped or not taken for a unfreezemarked horse , i have found people think horses are worth more if marked , some anyway


----------



## JenniferS (10 October 2010)

posie_honey said:



			for anyone worried about freezemarks and showing.... 





Click to expand...

What show was that? I know the judge


----------



## hairycob (10 October 2010)

I have used Farmkey & Freezemark & been happy with both.
Used Farmkey for my first & only changed to Freezemark with the 2nd as it was the height of the Eastern European photography scare & Freezemark could get to me first - still had to wait 6 weeks such was the (positive) impact of that scare. I used Freezemark this time as they have 3 letter marks (Farmkey are 4) & Jason needed a bald mark so I thought 3 would be easier on him.


----------



## ihatework (10 October 2010)

Can I ask a silly question?
None of my horses are freeze marked, it has crossed my mind a couple of times but to be honest, in terms of nick-ability types they would not be top of the list in terms of type.

The reason I have put it off, is that one of my horses is so ultra sensitive over his back that I am quite concerned that it may make him even more sensitive! If I was going to mark him now would be the time to do it as he is off work until after Christmas so won't need a saddle on for a while. (Sorry, for cosmetic reasons really would only consider a freeze mark under saddle, not on shoulder).

Has anyone had any adverse reaction following a FM? (The horse is grey, does that make a difference as I presume they will need to be bald rather than white)


----------



## BuBbleMooJim (10 October 2010)

With grey horses, they have to leave it on a bit longer, and when the mark has healed it will be black, I think the saddle area is best, had it there both times for mine, I don't know anyone who has had adverse reactions to it, I know there was a woman who put off having it done, because she thought it would hurt the extremely molly coddled, worshipped horse! I told her to stop being so soppy and get it done! She was always panicking about the horse being stolen, and in the end, her horse was the only one on the yard who wasn't, she relented, the horse was done and was fine, they have to have a seven day lay off from work, but only if they are sensitive, so if the horse is off work, my advice would be ring both companies, now and see who can come first, Freezemark offer a pesonalized mark service, for £10 extra. hope this helps you make a decision


----------



## Jess Hoss (10 October 2010)

I was up at the launch of Horsewatch Scotland the other week & saw a demo of a horse being freezemarked. It doesn't seem to hurt them at all. I'm going to get my girl done. I'd been swithering about having it done, & hummed & ha'd over the mark on her. . . but if she gets nicked I feel it's my best chance of recovery.


----------



## hairycob (10 October 2010)

I don't think a bald mark can be done under saddle, but honestly you just get used to it & as The Watcher said upthread there is nothing uglier than an empty stable that should house a horse that has been stolen.


----------



## BuBbleMooJim (10 October 2010)

My friend has a grey roan and he is freezemarked in the saddle area, it has had to be re-done recently because he was only 2 when it was first done, and it faded, they do, I think recommend, a bit longer off work with a grey to make sure it's healed but if you want it in the saddle area, that is where they will put it, the only limitations, that I am aware of are on coloured horses, and it has to be done on a patch that is not white, as very often the skin under the white parts of a coloured horse is pink, or light and that is what causes the healing problem


----------



## Doris68 (10 October 2010)

Had my mare done over 20 years ago and the freezebrand is just as clear now as it was way back when.  Would always have any horse of mine freezebranded - it's such an obvious deterrent.


----------



## KarynK (13 October 2010)

If you do Freeze Mark remember to publicise it by notices it's better to not have the horse taken, than for a thief to take it then realise it has a brand and abandon your horse.  So put up notices and paint the number on the rugs for winter!!


----------



## christi (13 October 2010)

my horse is freezemarked and she has 2 micro chips ! and i dont care what folk think 1 i just want it to be seen that my horse is marked ! 

karyn i have freezemark signs from the company all over my place , cctv in my stables and yard etc   , can never be too carefull i would never forgive myself if i had not tried my best !


----------



## KarynK (14 October 2010)

Well done horse theft appears on the decline lets do as much as we can to keep it that way!!!


----------



## ttt (19 October 2010)

Our yard was burgled the year before last, thank god it was only tack and rugs, not the ponies. I didn't sleep properly until I had the ponies freezemarked. It took a few minutes and a bucket of feed to take their mind off what was happening, none of them moved an inch. I don't really notice the Freezemark any more, I deliberately had mine done on their shoulder so it was really noticable.


----------



## Patches (19 October 2010)

DellaMoon said:



			We are getting ours done by Farmkey today. It's around £45 depending on how many you have done and if you are a member of the BHS or insured with NFU. Will let you know how good they are tomorrow!!
		
Click to expand...

I had my horse done by Farmkey and was initially told £45 too. When it came to fill out the paperwork it was actually nearer to £100 for her as I had to subscribe to have her number included on the database for 5 years. I presume I'll have to pay that again when the five years is up. I got told that without paying that she wouldn't be traceable from her number through the system. 

As it happens, she's a blue and white mare with pink skin. You can barely read her mark. It was re-done and is still illegible. Should say 8ELA (Bella being my nickname) but it currently looks like E1A


----------



## Patches (19 October 2010)

BuBbleMooJim said:



			With grey horses, they have to leave it on a bit longer, and when the mark has healed it will be black, I think the saddle area is best
		
Click to expand...

You cannot have a grey freezemarked under the saddle, due to the bald mark greys have to have. 

It HAS to be done on the shoulder.


----------



## Patches (19 October 2010)

ihatework said:



			Can I ask a silly question?
None of my horses are freeze marked, it has crossed my mind a couple of times but to be honest, in terms of nick-ability types they would not be top of the list in terms of type.

The reason I have put it off, is that one of my horses is so ultra sensitive over his back that I am quite concerned that it may make him even more sensitive! If I was going to mark him now would be the time to do it as he is off work until after Christmas so won't need a saddle on for a while. (Sorry, for cosmetic reasons really would only consider a freeze mark under saddle, not on shoulder).

Has anyone had any adverse reaction following a FM? (The horse is grey, does that make a difference as I presume they will need to be bald rather than white)
		
Click to expand...

I just replied to someone else about this, but would have thought you'd know the answer anyway. You're an oracle on all things horse! 

Grey horses cannot be done under the saddle due to it being a bald mark. They have to be done on the shoulder.


----------



## Cedars (19 October 2010)

Patches, you didnt HAVE to pay - I agree it was sensible, but you didnt HAVE to.

I dont understand anybodys reasons for ever NOT freezemarking.


----------



## BuBbleMooJim (21 October 2010)

Of course, I just realised, the horse in question is grey now, but was chestnut when he was freezemarked, as I don't have a grey horse, or one that has turned grey, I was not aware of this oh oracle of the freezemark, please accept my humble apologies.... And I now actually remember why I stopped coming on here some years ago 

However ihatework, if your grey horse, cannot have a freezemark in the saddle area, if he/she is chipped you can have a much more discreet mark, it's an omega(horseshoe shape) and is very small, it puts the horse on Farmkey, or Freezemarks register so makes them more easily traceable if stolen. Hope this helps


----------



## Weezy (21 October 2010)

I thought that the Omega mark was for horses with microchips only?


----------



## Crackerz (21 October 2010)

So if you have your horse freeze marked, but dont pay to be on the register, how does that help with finding the horse if its stolen? I mean, if police find the horse & ask farmkey or whoever if its stolen, if you havent paid, it wont be on there?

All mine are microchipped, one is freeze marked. All my signage suggests they are freezmarked though & we have very good CCTV. My ridden pony has a NF brand. I've never seen a NF stallion with a freeze mark in the ring, but i might look into getting him branded by his breeder.


----------



## BuBbleMooJim (21 October 2010)

Weezy said:



			I thought that the Omega mark was for horses with microchips only?
		
Click to expand...

I did say, "If your horse is chipped" that is microchipped!


----------



## Cedars (21 October 2010)

Crackerz said:



			So if you have your horse freeze marked, but dont pay to be on the register, how does that help with finding the horse if its stolen? I mean, if police find the horse & ask farmkey or whoever if its stolen, if you havent paid, it wont be on there?

All mine are microchipped, one is freeze marked. All my signage suggests they are freezmarked though & we have very good CCTV. My ridden pony has a NF brand. I've never seen a NF stallion with a freeze mark in the ring, but i might look into getting him branded by his breeder.
		
Click to expand...

It helps because you have the code and therefore can put them on all websites etc with that code. 

You've got much more of a chance of getting them back if you say (for example my horse):

Stolen! A piebald, 14.3 yearling, white feathers. Freezemark PUZ3.

Rather than:

Stolen! A piebald, 14.3 yearling, white feathers.

How many of them do you get?!


----------



## East Kent Horsewatch (23 December 2010)

Absolutely essential!
I used to show at County Level and was one of the only people to have my horse freeze marked as in those days it was apparently not the done thing. Personally I think having my horse stolen is not the done thing and I'm pleased that many judges now accept freezemarks, those that don't 'Get a grip!'.


----------



## frustrated (23 December 2010)

Would just like to say Freeze mark evertime. I've had all mine done. My show hack was places at hoys 15 years ago. He was never droped down the line for being freeze marked. So there's just no reason not to. Anyboby can read a number how many people that are not horesy know what colour chestnut is?http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## Smitty (26 December 2010)

I have one youngster who is chipped and I will get her freezemarked.  She is a roan and I will have her done on her shoulder as my other 16 yo chap is.  The more visible the better imo.  Having lost (probably forever) my chipped terrier to an opportunist, I am in permanent fear of losing any other animal.  If I could have my new dog freezemarked I undoubtedly would!!


----------



## Penny Less (28 December 2010)

On a slightly different note, I bought a freezemarked horse, but the company that marked had apparently gone out of business so there was no data base to refer to, I re registered with Freezemark.  If anyone has a horse with paperwork with a company theyre not sure of might be worth checking!


----------



## Dancing Queen (28 December 2010)

Mine are Microchipped and freezemarked and i have notices up to inform people. I think freezemarks are a necessity- they are visual and can be traced. Farmkey havent had a horse stolen in the last 2 years - that shows it works.


----------



## samandcasper (28 December 2010)

i think freezemarking is good, my mare has her's under her mane and her mane is kept neat so its not really in ur face as such, u would have to move her mane to see it, but my gelding has his under his saddle so both can be hidden but there still there for when u need them, im going to have my brothers pony freezmarked when mum has the money and were chipping them all to and every time we have the farrier out we have our post code on there front feet xx


----------



## SpruceRI (28 December 2010)

My Shetlands' been done twice.  First time on his back.  He was black/blue roan as a youngster, but the mark didn't really show up properly.

So Farmkey returned and did another mark on his shoulder.... which is bald.  I have to keep the area clipped out, as otherwise you can't see it.  He's like a polar bear at this time of year!!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (24 July 2011)

CobSunshine said:



			Microchips don't offer the first line of visual deterrent freeze marking would

Hoof marking needs redoing regularly and isn't very visable
		
Click to expand...

 actually i have hoof brand  they need redoing twice a year   so i dont call that regular   if  a livery yard buys their post code  it is a deterrent


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 July 2011)

I think  of all the rugs- treats bridles  fancy toys you can buy your horse  the best present for him/ her is:


  A FREEZEMARK





fatpiggy said:



			As for "ruining its looks" so does the first scar that crops up so I would never be that precious about it.
		
Click to expand...

 I couldnt agree more   AND     it would ruin his looks if .

A stolen man handle and gets injured by  horse rustler
B. shot in the head  due to being stolen
C. carved up.
D. lying on slaughters house floor 
E .   hanging on a hook
F. served up

 All these can be prevented by a simple freezemark reduces all the above happening to you beloved horse .
 I say if a judge puts me down the queue   in a show class for  a freezemark.

 They shouldn't be judging and she can stick her comments  where the sun don't shine  I wont go in her class 


 I have post code hoof brands . If any of my liveries want them branded when their farrier comes the option is there . takes 9 months for hoof brand to grow out ( less if quick grower)

 The way to do it is to use the front feet first then  when its 3/4 down you do the back feet . I find it noticeable. 

 And immediately the police know almost to the door where the horse lives


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 July 2011)

CobSunshine said:



			thanks guys i'm convinced! 

Can anyone reccomend a good mobile freezemarker if these exist? and what would I expect to pay?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.farmkey.co.uk/farmkey/

 phone them discuss where you live  if you want personal freezemark  and cost. They will arrange an appointment when they are in your area.


  10 reasons why you should have a  FREEZEMARK   any of the below reasons if you dont then-

1.  Seeing the empty stable where your horse once stood
2.   hearing or finding your horse has been stolen
3   not knowing if your horse is dead or alive  when missing
4  sleepless nights wondering if you ever get him/ her back
5  your beloved friend  being in the wrong hands  and  missing you 
6  wondering if your horse is being manhandled and in pain
7  hoping your horse has been shipped abroad
8  hoping you wont hear the sad news like LIBBY that your horse has been killed
9   dis paring  trying all markets etc nobody can help as no way to identify him/her 
10. knowing that he could be sold on and lost for ever


----------



## cailleag2 (28 July 2011)

we have all ours marked.However just had Loncs police refuse to issue a crime no for one stolen.They wont accept anything as proof of ownership!!!!It proves I once owned him,not that I do now.we have bills of sale,passport chipped and marked.Help how do we protect our horses?


----------



## cailleag2 (28 July 2011)

see other posts.Lincs police wont give a crime no as there is nothing they accept as proof of ownership.We have bill of sale,very important folks.Passport,chip,and freeze marked.Yes they can still be sold,Melton for one takes without the freeze mark papers.Help we need help in law to protect our horses.Even civil law does not help.there is no way to prove we own a horse now.just that we once did.this needs addressing


----------

